# Mom???



## Edgen (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey guys!! I'm a little scared to post in a place full of such great composers in fears that I'll be slandered, bashed, and hung out to dry on my own music creation techniques!! HA! I suppose my main reason here too is that I do website designs and have found a nitch market for composer people like yourselves. :shock: 

There not too elaborate, but at the same time, they portray a good image and they are pretty functionable in its purposes.. ie.. Letting the folks hear the goods.

I'm anxious to learn as much as I can about these Vitrual instruments, and right now, I use Gigastudio 2.5 and Sonar 2.0 as my sequencer. An an assortment of sample libraries.

If anyone has any thoughts, or would like to see some of my web work, feel free! ooh.. I also work for All Media Studios. Which... is me 

take care!

/j


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome Justin.
You do create cool websites :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Justin - welcome to V. I. Control (and I second what Patrick said - your websites are great.)


----------



## Edgen (Sep 22, 2004)

hey hey!! thanks guys!!

glad you like my work! 

If you'd like a full list, you can goto http://www.allmediastudios.com/webdesign (www.allmediastudios.com/webdesign)

I'm all about helping you fellow composers out so if you need anything, feel free to ask.

/j


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow! The Jeremy Soule website is reaally great! Is that photoshop? 

Btw I've designed my own website a while ago. I'd like to know what you think of it.

http://www.herman-witkam.com 

And welcome to V.I. of course.


----------



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

thanks Herman! Ya, I was at your site all last night listening to your work! I think its well laid out, functional, and extremely easy to use! Looks as though you've got multiple talents as well!

and again, I really dig your music too! :shock: 

/j


----------

